# Official OPBD Tournament Scoreboard



## Phoenix Zoro (Jul 19, 2011)

No. of rounds completed: 6

*1. Whitebeard - 501
2. Garp - 464
3. Aokiji - 433
4. Shanks - 405
5. Doflamingo - 364
-----------------------------------------
6. Kizaru - 348
7. Marco - 341
8. Teach - 328
9. Akainu - 320
10. Vista - 307
-----------------------------------------
11. Mihawk - 278
12. Rayleigh - 261
13. Enel - 250
14. Sengoku - 244
15. Kuma - 200
-----------------------------------------
16. Hancock - 180
17. Sentoumaru - 165
18. Magellan - 160
19. Jozu - 152
20. Shiki - 149
-----------------------------------------
21. Jinbe - 134
22. Smoker - 132
23. Ace - 118
24. Moria - 83
25. Ivankov - 44
-----------------------------------------
26= Crocodile - 18
26= Lucci - 18
28. Luffy - 16
29. Hody - 13
30. Pacifista - 1*

I have decided to stage a character tournament where the most powerful one piece characters meet in 1 vs 1 head to heads to determine the true powerhouses of one piece and how they compare.

The results will be purely dependent on the poll with the percentage of the votes resulting in the score the character gets from said battle so please do not troll the voting system or else it will be a complete waste of my time. Please don't let that prevent you from posting though as swaying people's opinions is all part of debating.

All characters will have full knowledge going into battle, and will be in character. The starting distance for all battles will be 50m as I consider this a good distance to prevent a blitz but also not the kind of distance where a character can fire of his top attack straight off the bat and battles will take place on banaro island.

All characters are current to the manga, so no 'prime rayleigh' for example.

All characters are pre-timeskip.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 19, 2011)

Gotta love how Luffy, the main character, has 0 points and is in last place after 3 rounds.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Jul 19, 2011)

He has faced Mihawk, Kizaru and Magellan though, tough matches in fairness. This coming round he drew vista, so points are hard to come by atm.


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 19, 2011)

DoflaMihawk said:


> Gotta love how Luffy, the main character, has 0 points and is in last place after 3 rounds.



The only character on the list that Luffy can defeat is Lucci.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Jul 19, 2011)

I would agree with that, but some people will probably suggest he could beat a few others and thus, he will gain more points that way.


----------



## Beckman (Jul 20, 2011)

Turquoise said:


> The only character on the list that Luffy can defeat is Lucci.



I'd say he takes Enel and maybe Croc aswell


----------



## Beckman (Jul 20, 2011)

Maybe you should add the rules here since alot of people ask about them and then link here from each thread?


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Jul 20, 2011)

Probably a smart idea than having thousands of links, I will start that from the next round, adding conditions.


----------



## Rob (Jul 20, 2011)

ok, i read the section above, but i dont get whats going on here, can someone tell me.....


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Jul 21, 2011)

RobLucciRapes said:


> ok, i read the section above, but i dont get whats going on here, can someone tell me.....



Is a character tournament to difficult of a concept?


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Jul 23, 2011)

Scores after round 4 are up, biggest movers were hancock, teach and ace.


----------



## Ao (Jul 23, 2011)

The top 3 seem perfectly fine with me.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 23, 2011)

YAY! My two favourites are tied in 6th place.


----------



## The777Man (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks like Luffy actually got some points in. Who did he face to get them?


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 23, 2011)

The777Man said:


> Looks like Luffy actually got some points in. Who did he face to get them?



Somebody thought he could beat Kizaru. 

THEN somebody thought he could beat Vista.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Jul 23, 2011)

DoflaMihawk said:


> YAY! My two favourites are tied in 6th place.



I'd be surprised if doflamingo stays that high, mihawk is probably about right, he may finish even higher tbh.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 23, 2011)

It seems that Akainu's been havin some bad luck so far.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Jul 23, 2011)

DoflaMihawk said:


> It seems that Akainu's been havin some bad luck so far.



Yeah, he's faced whitebeard, shanks and aokiji in 3 of his first 4 matches. Unlucky doesn't describe it...lol.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Jul 25, 2011)

League table after round 5 is up.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 25, 2011)

HELL YEAH! Doflamingo is in the TOP 5! 

BTW Why is Kizaru higher than Mihawk when he has less points?


----------



## Heretic (Jul 25, 2011)

Also, for the Kizaru vs. Mihawk fight, I wasn't trolling, so I hope my vote was counted.


----------



## Meruem (Jul 25, 2011)

furinkazan88 said:


> Also, for the Kizaru vs. Mihawk fight, I wasn't trolling, so I hope my vote was counted.



Nobody in the manga can take out Mihawk with low difficulty.


----------



## Heretic (Jul 25, 2011)

That's what you think.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 25, 2011)

tedrocks123 said:


> Nobody in the manga can take out Mihawk with low difficulty.



Zoro will one-shot him in the end.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Jul 25, 2011)

DoflaMihawk said:


> HELL YEAH! Doflamingo is in the TOP 5!
> 
> BTW Why is Kizaru higher than Mihawk when he has less points?



Was an error. Kizaru has more points than I put.


----------



## Meruem (Jul 27, 2011)

furinkazan88 said:


> That's what you think.



He's the strongest Shichibukai along with Doflamingo (possibly)...  He fought Vista and was beating him, he fought evenly with Shanks (who fought evenly with Whitebeard), he DOMINATED pre-skip Zoro with a tiny knife.


----------



## Rob (Jul 28, 2011)

so my 3 favorite characters are ranked.....23, 27, and 17......)':


----------



## Heretic (Jul 28, 2011)

tedrocks123 said:


> He's the strongest Shichibukai along with Doflamingo (possibly)...  He fought Vista and was beating him, he fought evenly with Shanks (who fought evenly with Whitebeard), he DOMINATED pre-skip Zoro with a tiny knife.



Okay, now show that he has haki.


----------



## Meruem (Jul 28, 2011)

furinkazan88 said:


> Okay, now show that he has haki.



Even if he didn't, nobody is beating him low difficulty, he can still make them try.  I personally see him making even Logia actually try pretty hard even if he doesn't have haki.  Also, if Kizaru lets his guard down for even a second, he will get sliced.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Jul 28, 2011)

RobLucciRapes said:


> so my 3 favorite characters are ranked.....23, 27, and 17......)':



Kuma will finish higher than that in the long run, mag imo is about where he will finish, lucci probably will finish last.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Jul 28, 2011)

furinkazan88 said:


> Okay, now show that he has haki.



Furin, its ridiculous to suggest that mihawk won't have haki, all VA fighters in the marines have it, pretty much every high tier has it, kuma is the only one I can think of who doesn't and its because he would be too hax.


----------



## Beckman (Jul 28, 2011)

Phoenix Zoro said:


> Furin, its ridiculous to suggest that mihawk won't have haki, all VA fighters in the marines have it, pretty much every high tier has it, kuma is the only one I can think of who doesn't and its because he would be too hax.



I wouldn't rule out the possibility of Kuma having haki either.


----------



## Rob (Jul 28, 2011)

Phoenix Zoro said:


> Kuma will finish higher than that in the long run, mag imo is about where he will finish, lucci probably will finish last.



awwwwwww


----------



## Rob (Jul 28, 2011)

DividedByZero said:


> I wouldn't rule out the possibility of Kuma having haki either.



can robots use haki....wouldnt you need to have a mental state of mind for haki??? ........idk if i said that right, but you know what i mean


----------



## Heretic (Jul 29, 2011)

Phoenix Zoro said:


> Furin, its ridiculous to suggest that mihawk won't have haki, all VA fighters in the marines have it, pretty much every high tier has it, kuma is the only one I can think of who doesn't and its because he would be too hax.



He didn't show haki against Buggy and he didn't manage to off Croc either. I think it's reasonable to assume he doesn't. The "top tier = haki" debate I don't necessarily buy either.

And I don't know about that thing with "every high tier". The WB commanders, aside from the top five, did zero damage to the admirals, and I think most people think they're high tiers. We've had scenes with scores of them going against one admiral and not succeeding (well not scores, but a lot).

Of course, it's not particularly haki I'm referring, but CoA. I think it's probable he has CoO though (because that's how I think he got the name "Hawkeye"). Well, that's just a theory I've had.



tedrocks123 said:


> Even if he didn't, nobody is beating him low difficulty, he can still make them try.  I personally see him making even Logia actually try pretty hard even if he doesn't have haki.  Also, if Kizaru lets his guard down for even a second, he will get sliced.



Well, what could he do if he doesn't have haki against a logia? His slashes would phase through them.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Aug 1, 2011)

Scores after round 6 are up.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Aug 2, 2011)

Am taking a couple of weeks off due to holiday, but will continue upon my return.


----------



## Beckman (Aug 2, 2011)

A bit surprising about Aokiji, he must have had a couple of easy fights to get that score seeing as he didn't do very well against Akainu.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Aug 3, 2011)

You hang in there, Doflamingo.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Aug 5, 2011)

Both Garp and Aokiji have had very easy matchups thus far, doflamingo too.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Aug 7, 2011)

Phoenix Zoro said:


> Both Garp and Aokiji have had very easy matchups thus far, doflamingo too.



No, Dofla lost badly to Aokiji if I recall correctly. Nobody except me thinks he has a chance against an Admiral.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Aug 8, 2011)

Meh, I'm bored, time for my predicted top 5.

1/ Whitebeard
2/ Shanks
3/ Garp
4/ Mihawk
5/ Sengoku

Might not be the right order, but I'm sure they'll be the 5 top charatcers.


----------



## Beckman (Aug 8, 2011)

I think both Kizaru & especially Akainu got a good chance too. ^^


----------



## Wicked (Aug 8, 2011)

Why is Dof so high when Croc tangoed with him?


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Aug 8, 2011)

DividedByZero said:


> I think both Kizaru & especially Akainu got a good chance too. ^^



Sengoku already beat Kizaru. That's why I think he'll be ahead of the Admirals at the end of this tournament.



Nature Breeze said:


> Why is Dof so high when Croc tangoed with him?



I don't remember that one.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Sep 11, 2011)

Sorry I have been slow with this, prepping for uni and stuff is taking up most of my time, will start it again at beginning of october/end of sept, really sorry guys.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Sep 16, 2011)

Phoenix Zoro said:


> Sorry I have been slow with this, prepping for uni and stuff is taking up most of my time, will start it again at beginning of october/end of sept, really sorry guys.



It's all good Phoenix, we can wait.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jan 14, 2012)

We REALLY need to get this tournament up and going again. I'd like to see the end results.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 14, 2012)

Only in the OPBD is Vista > Mihawk > Enel > Sengoku.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeh, only when Vista has fought virtually fodder so far (fodder in this tourny that is), whilst Sengoku has had to contend with kizaru, shanks, mihawk, shiki and kuma in his first 5 of 6 fights...and dofla, I plan on re-starting this at the end of the month when my uni assignments are basically finished. Already got the next round of matches lined up.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jan 15, 2012)

Good to know.


----------



## 123JANGO (Apr 11, 2012)

13th enel !!!


----------



## Koenma (May 9, 2012)

What I think the top 5 should look like...
1.WB
2.Shiki
3.Rayleigh/Garp/Sengoku
4.Garp/Sengoku/Rayleigh
5.Sengoku/Rayleigh/Garp

Forgot about Shanks....if we are talking prime then Shanks takes 6th after those three, if not prime then Shanks takes 3rd

Croc tangoing with Dofla? pfft, the only reason he isn't dead is because he is a logia. Croc can't take on Doflamingo on even terms... doflamingo most likely has haki, I don't see why Oda would introduce the tough new world and have one of the yet to be revealed characters like Doflamingo not even have haki in the new world half.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 1, 2012)

There's only been a few matches, of course the list's going to be a bit iffy.


----------

